# Aquasoil in Dallas



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a place to buy ADA Aquasoil in Dallas at a reasonable price. I know True Percula has it, but they want $40/bag and at the January meeting, someone said they were buying it for $30/bag somewhere. 

Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.rifttoreefaquatics.com

Be aware that Dane opens around noon, so don't show up too early.

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks. Apparently I was an hour or two too late though... someone cleaned them out just before I arrived... bought something like 19 bags! He has placed an order though so he should have it back in a week. It's a nice place... I wish it was closer. He has good stock and the prices are incredibly reasonable. I understand there are overhead costs, but like his Amano shrimp are $1.99 vs $3.99 most other places. 

Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Strange, who would be that mysterious local aquatic plant nut that spends more than $600 for substrate but never tells anyone?

Yes the Amano shrimp are cheapest at his store. The only other store that has them for $2 is the Asian pet shop located inside the beat up mall off 75 and Legacy, but they don't have them all the time.

--Nikolay


----------

